# Mail : créer des modèles personnalisés



## Ontario (21 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
je travaille sur MBP avec Maveriks; je peux enregistrer des modèle personnalisés de mails, mais je ne parviens pas à les recharger ensuite selon la procédure indiquée par l'aide.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer une solution, ou si la question a déjà été traitée (je ne l'ai pas trouvée)?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Tu as bien l'icône Modèle dans la barre d'outils quand tu crées un nouveau message ?

Si elle n'y est pas, dans Mail dans la barre des menus Présentation - Personnaliser la barre d'outils ... et tu ajoutes l'icône.

Ensuite tu cliques sur l'icône et si ils sont bien enregistrés ils sont dans la rubrique "Personnalisé".


----------



## Ontario (21 Mai 2014)

J'ai bien l'icône qui renvoie à la listes des différent types de modèles; lorsque je clique dessus, la liste s'ouvre en haut à gauche, sous forme de menu; je le parcours jusqu'à trouver "Personnalisé" et lorsque je clique dessus, apparaissent les icônes/réductions des modèles perso enregistrés. 
C'est alors qu'il m'est impossible de les charger sur la page; je clique dessus  mais rien ne s'ouvre.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2014)

ce Mail mavericks fut il configuré par et pour mavericks?
ou il est issu d'une migration upgrade d'OS  avec comptes d'OS anterieurs?

histoire de verifier un truc 
créer un compte utilisateur mac test
y configurer un email ( de preference en imap) dans Mail de cette session là
et tester des modeles sur cette configuration là


----------

